# Basic drawings



## thaddeus6th (Feb 24, 2017)

Hey, everyone.

Fair to say I'm not a natural artist, but I've been drawing a few things recently (I thought it was time to get a hobby that didn't involve sitting in a chair, staring at a screen or a book, so I made the heroic leap to sitting in a chair staring, staring at a piece of paper).

As well as enjoying it in itself, I'd like to be able to become good enough to use drawings in promotional stuff (not covers, mind). 

I've put a few up in a new folder (which reminds me, should have another crack at the Egyptian style), here - https://www.sffchronicles.com/media/albums/258/

There's a pair of Vikings duelling over facial hair, Morrigan from Dragon Age Inquisition, and Padme from Attack of the Clones (two versions, one through an extra filter).

As well as Traitor's Prize, the sequel to Kingdom Asunder, I'm working on a Chinese-flavoured serial, so that could be an opportunity to try drawing a couple of the characters, see if that gets a response (would also work nicely as a test run to see if it's worth doing for Traitor's Prize).

On the art side, I got into it by stumbling across some Mark Crilley videos on Youtube (and there are hundreds, perhaps thousands). He's also written three Mastering Manga books (as you'll see, I prefer the more realistic end of the scale) which I found very worthwhile.

It's quite time-consuming, but I find it relaxing, so even if I don't end up using anything for promotion, it's a nice way to spend time.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Feb 24, 2017)

Not bad at all - certainly better than anything I've done.


----------



## thaddeus6th (Feb 24, 2017)

Cheers. I'm quite pleased with Morrigan (took me a while). Surprising how difficult it is to get the colours right.


----------



## EJ Heijnis (Mar 24, 2017)

These are great efforts, and I agree that your Morrigan came out very well. It's fun to exercise your brain in a different creative endeavor. I play the piano - poorly, but nonetheless.


----------



## thaddeus6th (Mar 25, 2017)

Thanks. Won't be long before I start the preliminary work on a few of the Chinese/Robin Hood serial characters. Weighing up things like full body, head or something in between, what poses to use, maybe have a wanted poster or two etc etc.


----------



## EJ Heijnis (Mar 25, 2017)

thaddeus6th said:


> Thanks. Won't be long before I start the preliminary work on a few of the Chinese/Robin Hood serial characters. Weighing up things like full body, head or something in between, what poses to use, maybe have a wanted poster or two etc etc.



I actually really like the wanted poster idea. It will let you slip in some story details, too - the tone used, "dead or alive," a list of alleged crimes... Could be fun!


----------



## thaddeus6th (Apr 22, 2017)

Just a little bump following the addition of a dog pencil sketch. Working on probably the last wanted poster now, but they'll only go up for PR when everything's set fair.


----------



## thaddeus6th (May 1, 2017)

There shall be promotional stuff forthcoming relatively shortly. In the meantime, I was quite pleased with the leaping tiger I drew:
https://www.sffchronicles.com/media/2137/


----------



## thaddeus6th (May 17, 2017)

I decided to leave the wanted posters until after the first episode was released. The first, Sun Yang, is now up here: 
https://www.sffchronicles.com/media/2145/


----------



## thaddeus6th (May 23, 2017)

I've posted a few more recently. There are wanted posters for Liu Shanshan and Guan Shi, as well as an alien angel, and (currently uncoloured) an octupterra droid from Star Wars.

https://www.sffchronicles.com/media/users/19502/


----------



## thaddeus6th (Jun 18, 2017)

Put up one of Selvaria, the female imperial general from Valkyria Chronicles.

https://www.sffchronicles.com/media/2235/

Quite pleased how it turned out, and tried to stick to the original art style. Generally, I prefer a full nose, upper lip, a proper rather than pointed chin, and so on, but mostly I think it worked ok. My plan had been to just draw the head and neck, but I kept adding bits until I ran out of paper...


----------



## thaddeus6th (Nov 10, 2017)

Added a red lion crest, based on the one on the cover of Thomas Asbridge's The Greatest Knight:
https://www.sffchronicles.com/media/2274/

I've since found a fancier version with more detail on the internet (actually, a photo of the crest in a church) so I might do another version at some point.

Quite pleased how it turned out, particularly as it's my first attempt (unless you count the bear silhouette I did for Kemelheim years ago) at such a thing. That said, paws and claws could've been a little better.


----------



## thaddeus6th (Nov 23, 2017)

Thanks (and welcome to Chrons).

I've been drawing as a hobby for a little longer, but tend to flit between bursts of activity and struggling to find the time. For whatever reason, crests seem a bit easier for me than certain other things.


----------



## thaddeus6th (May 9, 2018)

I drew Tygra, from the Thundercats, and it turned out surprisingly well. Still half a dozen things wrong with it, of course: https://www.sffchronicles.com/media/2312/


----------



## thaddeus6th (Jun 19, 2018)

Two images of the same(ish) dragon drawing, one with a silly caption, one with red outline on a black background. Looks reasonable.

https://www.sffchronicles.com/media/2313/

https://www.sffchronicles.com/media/2314/

This is based on a lesson from Steve Beaumont's How to Draw Fantasy Worlds. Must admit, it does feel a little bit beyond me but still useful and interesting.


----------



## thaddeus6th (Aug 28, 2018)

Added a tank. My first vehicle drawing, I think. Perhaps could've chosen something easier, like a car. But cars don't have a massive gun on them.

https://www.sffchronicles.com/media/2401/


----------



## thaddeus6th (Jul 21, 2019)

Almost a year after the last post, but I quite liked how this dragon turned out:


			https://www.sffchronicles.com/media/2548/


----------

